

Show HN: 15 months of blood, sweat and beers, and Dashbook is finally here - m_mozafarian
http://dashbookapp.com/

======
lecha
Congratulations! It's been a long time coming. Can't wait to see what the
users think.

~~~
m_mozafarian
Thanks! It's been long. Hope others love it as much as we do too. (:

